# Quattro Badges on TTS Missing



## craig225 (May 9, 2002)

Anyone noticed theres no "Quattro" Badges on the TTS?



















Saw this one at Leicester Audi today.....


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

Noticed on mine yesterday... nice TT-S badge instead though.


----------



## jakeman (Jan 30, 2008)

carly said:


> Noticed on mine yesterday... nice TT-S badge instead though.


You did tick the TTS Quattro no cost option box didn't you [smiley=bigcry.gif]

J


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

carly said:


> Noticed on mine yesterday... nice TT-S badge instead though.


What colour?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Noticed on the test car i have last week. Audis putting one on for me. Looks lop sided without it. Strange how they have it on the STD and V6, but not TTS.

My car's ready and waiting for me BTW.


----------



## RGBArgee (May 28, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> Noticed on the test car i have last week. Audis putting one on for me. Looks lop sided without it. Strange how they have it on the STD and V6, but not TTS.
> 
> My car's ready and waiting for me BTW.


Don't think the S3 or S5 have them either. Why bother?


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

The old S3s used to only have a 'Quattro' badge on the glove box, nothing on the outside.

Mine's not got a quattro badge either!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

RGBArgee said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Noticed on the test car i have last week. Audis putting one on for me. Looks lop sided without it. Strange how they have it on the STD and V6, but not TTS.
> ...


Looks better.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Did you not get the memo? Early cars are front wheel drive only.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I saw that yellow TT with body kit driving round my local village the other day (unless there is two of them!)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I noticed that too. I like it.


----------



## Stoney (Jun 1, 2008)

Test drove this TTS at leicester yesterday

I was the first to do so


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

Stoney said:


> Test drove this TTS at leicester yesterday
> 
> I was the first to do so


And.......?


----------



## Stoney (Jun 1, 2008)

Jimbo2 said:


> Stoney said:
> 
> 
> > Test drove this TTS at leicester yesterday
> ...


Loved it.... heads turning everywhere I went. I myself just couldn't stop looking at it

the sound it makes when changing gears via the steering wheel paddles was amazing (worth 35k just for that)

Like a plum it did take it a bit to steady, think I'm gonna have to go back a and drive again before i sign on the dotted line.

Having never really driven an auto I'm keen to try a manual version but all dealers seem to have autos in any reason for this (I'm totally new to TT's and this forum so go easy on me  )


----------



## RGBArgee (May 28, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> RGBArgee said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Only if Audi wanted them to be there! Surely all Audi Anoraks (like me) know they are Quattro so 'Why bother'?


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> RGBArgee said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


'What's the point in having a Honda if you can't show it off?'
_- Superintendant Chalmers, The Simpsons 4F01, after noticing someone stole the H from the bonnet of his 1979 Honda Accord_

why bother if anybody who has no clue about cars will notice that it's awd or not?


----------



## craig225 (May 9, 2002)

Yes I see what you mean, I will be calling the dealer tomorrow to have all the badges removed. After all, everyone will know its a 272 bhp, 1984 cc Audi TTS coupe just by looking at the 4 exhaust pipes.


----------



## RGBArgee (May 28, 2008)

craig225 said:


> Yes I see what you mean, I will be calling the dealer tomorrow to have all the badges removed. After all, everyone will know its a 272 bhp, 1984 cc Audi TTS coupe just by looking at the 4 exhaust pipes.


No need to go that far.... just leave it as Audi intended!

TT
RG


----------



## Mockenrue (Apr 7, 2006)

'S' and 'RS' Audis have never had any external quattro badges. The TTS continues this policy. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

mine will.


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Did you not get the memo? Early cars are front wheel drive only.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RGBArgee (May 28, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> mine will.


Then it wont look like a proper 'S' folks in the know will think you bought the S badges off E Bay as well!!

TT
R :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

i dont care what people think. I dont buy a car for other people, i dont need help picking colours, i dont need help with options. My opinion is all that counts.
Looks crap without one, so im having one.


----------



## craig225 (May 9, 2002)

Yes Iv'e decided the same as Tosh, Calling the Local dealer tomorrow for a parts price then will decide if its cheaper on Ebay.

Craig..


----------



## RGBArgee (May 28, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> i dont care what people think. I dont buy a car for other people, i dont need help picking colours, i dont need help with options. My opinion is all that counts.
> Looks crap without one, so im having one.


I could not agree more Tosh! Free world and all that.

I personally don't believe sticking on badges that Audi didn't intend to be there is necessary. I also don't like most BMW's much or PP's but at least I am allowed my views on the TT Forum.


----------



## Mockenrue (Apr 7, 2006)

RGBArgee said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > mine will.
> ...


Exactly! If you have an 'S' model then there is absolutely no need to advertise the fact that it has quattro.


----------



## craig225 (May 9, 2002)

Like mostl things in life its a personal choice..

So I bought a *Quattro* badge today, Â£5.33 +vat,

I know its a Quattro drive system and now when my 81 year old mum looks at it she will know too and ask me all about the workings of the Haldex and how the traction is distributed between the front a rear axles. etc etc...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Do i need a Haldex decal too?


----------



## RGBArgee (May 28, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> Do i need a Haldex decal too?


And one to tell people you've only got 18 inch wheels!!

TT
R :lol:


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

what about that nice "2.0" badge?


----------



## craig225 (May 9, 2002)

18 inchers are standard,, You need a badge to tell people youve paid Â£s extra just for and extra inch. I asked the misses and she said she would never pay that much for an extra inch.


----------



## RGBArgee (May 28, 2008)

craig225 said:


> 18 inchers are standard,, You need a badge to tell people youve paid Â£s extra just for and extra inch. I asked the misses and she said she would never pay that much for an extra inch.


It's all down to technique and what it looks like. 19in RS4s everytime -not sure what your telling your missus but mines happy with my 19in!

TT


----------



## craig225 (May 9, 2002)

I feel much better now !!!








[/url]

Also noticed the badge on the glovebox lid.


----------



## RGBArgee (May 28, 2008)

craig225 said:


> I feel much better now !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Delete as appropriate:

1. Is the boot badge in the correct position? 
2. Does this look a bit aftermarket. 
3. Is this the 3.2 Version
4. is that badge off EBay or that A3 in the carpark?

:lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Looks too good to be from an A3.


----------



## Mockenrue (Apr 7, 2006)

RGBArgee said:


> 1. Is the boot badge in the correct position?


No - it's on a TTS.



RGBArgee said:


> 2. Does this look a bit aftermarket.


Yes (see above).

Just my opinion.


----------



## The Doorman (May 16, 2008)

how come some come with the badge and other dont?


----------



## Mockenrue (Apr 7, 2006)

In the case of 'A' model cars and TTs, those without the quattro badge are front wheel drive. 'S' and 'RS' derivatives (S3, S4, S5, S6, S8, TTS, RS4 and RS6) are by definition quattro and as such have no external quattro badging as standard.


----------



## Spin (May 2, 2008)

No need for the extra badge IMO the whole concept of S variants is sporty but subtle, if you need to shout about what you have bought perhaps Orange should be the default colour for those wanting an extra badge, just my opinion of course, beauty is in the eye of the beholder and all that, do any of you get the wife/girlfriend to wear a badge saying " I swallow" - my point is no need to state the obvious


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hands up all those that had 3.2 badges .


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

The only thing I was considering when ordering my TTS regarding badges was if I should have it without any badges at all.

I do like a "clean looking" car :wink:

But since this is my first "S-type" car from Audi, I could not resist having them on.... 8)

Putting on the quattro badge was never any issue. There should not be a quattro badge on a S- or RS-type Audi..... :roll:

Those who knows Audi will then just wonder which of the badges (the TTS one or the Quattro one) that are "fake"..... :lol:


----------



## Spin (May 2, 2008)

Arne said:


> The only thing I was considering when ordering my TTS regarding badges was if I should have it without any badges at all.
> 
> I do like a "clean looking" car :wink:
> 
> ...


Totally agree :wink:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

This thread has been pretty amusing.
I won't be adding a Quattro badge to my car.
I couldn't give a flying f*ck about whether or not some people might think my car doesn't have Quattro.

It's one less thing to tape up when waxing 

Rogue


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

One less think to tape up - sado :lol: 
I keep thinking rebel was right....

How about putting the 3.2 badge over the quattro badge on my orange TTS?

Given everyone knows its a TT, should we remove this badge too?
What about the TT logo on the fuel flap? do we need to tape it up?
What about the Audi rings? we all know its an Audi?

How strange - when people put S badge onto the std FWD TT or change the mirrors and add a quad or try to do the lights we say its his car and lambaste anyone who says different. However adding a badge to the car that has quattro is nearly seen (by some) as a capital crime. Talk about double standards.

Rebel for Mayor. :roll:


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> One less think to tape up - sado :lol:
> I keep thinking rebel was right....
> 
> What about the TT logo on the fuel flap? do we need to tape it up?
> ...


My TT does not have a TT logo on the fuel flap..... :wink: Neither has your TTS.

Are you going to swap the original one with an old one with a TT logo as well...?

Just having fun Tosh


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> One less think to tape up - sado :lol:
> I keep thinking rebel was right....
> 
> How about putting the 3.2 badge over the quattro badge on my orange TTS?
> ...


I should point out that I have NEVER used tape when cleaning my car (yet!) 

Anyway, why are you getting your knickers in such a twist?
I thought you didn't care what other people thought? :lol:

I won't be adding the badge because I don't want to and it's my car.
You've added the badge because you wanted to and it's your car.

I don't have a problem with that.

Rogue


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I dont care, its just good sport.
Wasnt directed at anyone, just keeps the thread going.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> I dont care, its just good sport.
> Wasnt directed at anyone, just keeps the thread going.


Serial Bumper and Courtier of Controversy! :-* :wink:

Rogue


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I bow before his greatness :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RGBArgee (May 28, 2008)

Spin said:


> Arne said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing I was considering when ordering my TTS regarding badges was if I should have it without any badges at all.
> ...


Totally agree, sorry if I started something with my love of STANDARD (with OE options) Audis. Fancy a thread about Private Plates or BMW's I hate them too. Fortunately it's a free world!!

TT
RG


----------



## craig225 (May 9, 2002)

For Gods Sake, I only asked if anyone had noticed the Quattro badge missing from the TTS..


----------



## RGBArgee (May 28, 2008)

craig225 said:


> For Gods Sake, I only asked if anyone had noticed the Quattro badge missing from the TTS..


OK Point taken. I think you now know it is not missing it should not even be there!

TT
R

PS Which God are we talking about here??


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

What should you be taping up when you clean your car?

Confused!


----------



## RGBArgee (May 28, 2008)

craig225 said:


> For Gods Sake, I only asked if anyone had noticed the Quattro badge missing from the TTS..


OK Point taken. I think you now know it is not missing it should not even be there!

TT
R

PS Which God are we talking about here??


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

MP said:


> What should you be taping up when you clean your car?
> 
> Confused!


Anything that you don't want cleaning :wink:


----------



## RGBArgee (May 28, 2008)

Just drove my first TTS this morning, Launch Car S Chronic Gearbox, went like a rocket. I think people must know TTS is a Quattro by the way they *iss around corners. + of course the other 'subtle clues'..

TT
RG 8) 8)


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

craig225 said:


> For Gods Sake, I only asked if anyone had noticed the Quattro badge missing from the TTS..


Your avatar look great that frontal look is awesome on it.

Hans.


----------



## Gordon B (Apr 12, 2008)

I may just add a TT S badge to my TDI, that will really confuse people [smiley=dizzy2.gif]

OK I can sort of understand that the car looks sort of "naked" without the Quattro badge, or even unbalanced when looking at the rear. I guess thats just being OCD (and there is nothing wrong with that ) :wink:

However just to shout out about the quattro is very unnecessary. People who know Audi will know that the TT S comes with Quattro as standard. Adding it on after-market just looks tacky (IMO) and sends the wrong messages (ie Poser!)


----------



## RGBArgee (May 28, 2008)

Gordon B said:


> I may just add a TT S badge to my TDI, that will really confuse people [smiley=dizzy2.gif]
> 
> OK I can sort of understand that the car looks sort of "naked" without the Quattro badge, or even unbalanced when looking at the rear. I guess thats just being OCD (and there is nothing wrong with that ) :wink:
> 
> However just to shout out about the quattro is very unnecessary. People who know Audi will know that the TT S comes with Quattro as standard. Adding it on after-market just looks tacky (IMO) and sends the wrong messages (ie Poser!)


Seems I am getting some support on this one! Cheers. But I believe if people ant to spend a fiver to buy a badge from Audi or on EBay, stick it on (probably crooked or in the wrong place) it's up to them . I'd just rather see a clean as it's meant to be Audi..

TT
RG


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

A poser - why are you getting a STD?


----------



## Gordon B (Apr 12, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> A poser - why are you getting a STD?


Why is there a need to tell the whole world you are driving a Quattro??

If I had ordered a TT S, I would not go and stick on a Quattro badge (IMO).

I ordered the STD because of fuel cost savings and lower tax, otherwise it would have been a Audi TT S (without the after market Quattro sticker :wink

Hey Tosh, you have a nice car, an Audi TT S. The performance and Quattro system etc is for your own personal satisfaction. People with any knowledge will appreciate that without the need for Quattro badge!

ps sorry if i upset you.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I dont recall you upsetting me.  I've not got the badges on the back, but i do think it should have them. Not about telling the world, just looks odd without.


----------



## craig225 (May 9, 2002)

Just out of interest, I was out today at a local garden centre, and when I came back to the car there was a couple of people loolking at it. One guy said what a great looking car it was, they had seen it pull in the car park earlier and thought the LEDs on the front looked like the R8 pictures they had seen and were so bright headon.

We got chatting and one said he had seen TT s before but none had the LEDs up front. I explained it was the latest TTS version. While walking round the car he said I see its got the quattro 4wd and asked how it performed on the road...

I personally don't really care what anyone thinks about sticking a "Quattro" badge on the back of a TTS. Its my car, paid cash with my own personal money and I'm proud I have such a nice car to "pose" around in.

At present I'm the only person in Leicester area to have a TTS and when someone else buys one mine will still be unique..

PS. I have a spare "quattro" badge available, I was going to fit it on the front grill but I only really want to pose from the rear !!!


----------



## Gordon B (Apr 12, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> I dont recall you upsetting me.  I've not got the badges on the back, but i do think it should have them. Not about telling the world, just looks odd without.


OK I agree, the V6 Audi TT with the Quattro badge on the right does look better from behind than the 2.0 T with only the TT badge on the left. Then again, that was one of the ways you could tell the difference between those models.


----------



## RGBArgee (May 28, 2008)

craig225 said:


> Just out of interest, I was out today at a local garden centre, and when I came back to the car there was a couple of people loolking at it. One guy said what a great looking car it was, they had seen it pull in the car park earlier and thought the LEDs on the front looked like the R8 pictures they had seen and were so bright headon.
> 
> We got chatting and one said he had seen TT s before but none had the LEDs up front. I explained it was the latest TTS version. While walking round the car he said I see its got the quattro 4wd and asked how it performed on the road...
> 
> PS. I have a spare "quattro" badge available, I was going to fit it on the front grill but I only really want to pose from the rear !!!


Shucks -stick one on the side where the indicators were on the Mk 1. You can pose sideways then. Geezer in Garden Centre is clearly more into Lawnmowers (British Anzani Anyone) than motors, still if it keeps you happy... what the hell... back to my Lawnmower, just wondering about sticking the spare GTi badge I have on the back!


----------



## craig225 (May 9, 2002)

Fantastic idea, thanks RGBArgee, I had a new 4 wheel drive ride on lawnmower in April. I have stuck the spare Quattro Badge on that.

Craig..


----------



## RGBArgee (May 28, 2008)

craig225 said:


> Fantastic idea, thanks RGBArgee, I had a new 4 wheel drive ride on lawnmower in April. I have stuck the spare Quattro Badge on that.
> 
> Craig..


Glad to be of assistance Craig . The Villiers Jap engine on mine is FWD but it will need a fake Gti badge after Engine rebuild. Looking for a Miltek too!!
TT
RG


----------

